# A Martin Evans 'Jubilee'



## Tomlinson (Mar 24, 2017)

This project was, many years ago, my goal in model engineering, a nice looking engine that I could ride behind.

I steamed it up a number of times away from the track and rode behind it once only (a very satisfactory feeling).

I then dismantled it, painted it and haven't built a fire in it since.

As a matter of interest, when I went to buy the castings for this loco, on the shop counter was the current copy of a model engineering magazine with a picture of Les Chenery's V Twin. 
I liked the look of the engine so much I subscribed to the magazine and after finishing the Loco, ( three years later ), I built the twin and lots more I/C engines since.


----------



## kvom (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm assuming you're in the UK.  What gauge is the loco?


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello kvom.

The loco is 3 1/2 gauge.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Mar 24, 2017)

Your output seems prolific and well made. Might we have a run-down on what you have built, and how long they took, please?


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello Charles The recent posts of engine photos. and construction slideshows cover just about everything engine related that I have built. I started model engineering around 1975 and apart from a break of around 4 years (77 to 81) I have been building engines almost continually. 

I also spent quite some time with R/C model aircraft and some of the engines that I built were intended for flying. I also made a couple of clocks ( '3/4 second pendulum clock' and 'Month going regulator')

The construction slideshows all have date stamps which give you an idea of the construction time.

The Jubilee took about 3 years, the  first Minnie about 18 months, the second one took slightly less.

I think that the Gypsy 1 was about a year.

I have been retired for about 20 years so have had plenty of time to devote to my hobby.

Hope that this is of some use, of course I will be happy to answer any specific questions.

Eric Tomlinson.


----------

